# Tow behing units?



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Anyone use a tow behind vac unit? I am considering all my options before getting into the sweeping business. I have the oportunity to pick up 2 SuperWalmart stores, and think a tow behind unit could be a feasable starting point. I want something which will deliver a quality lot cleaning, but need to keep my investment to a minimum just like everyone else in business. I know another lawn contractor just north of town has one and likes it really well, but he isn't dedicated to cleaning parking lots like some of you guys. I think I would fall into his category of taking care of our existing mowing customers for now, then possibly going all out down the road. It seems one can pick up a used truck for $12-15,000, but I am not sure how good of condition they would be in. I don't know that I want to put out that kind of money for an entry level machine, but hate to spend $5k or so on a tow unit only to be forced to upgrade in a year or two. I do not plan on pushing this service in the yellow pages. I would be satisfied with a couple Walmarts to start out and see how it goes. I guess I need your opinions of tow units, given the size parking lots described. Longterm durability? I guess they aren't as maintenance heavy according to the lawn contractor I talked to. Is this true? I think he has a sweeper type tow unit. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

I recently saw a tow behind unit on ebay and from the looks it might be hard to manuvere and due to the fact it is very compact good luck backing it up. I say your best bet is look for a good used sweeper truck or look for an instert one that goes in the back of a pick up I also seen one of those on ebay the buy it now was 4200.00 so that is also an option. Hope I helped.


----------

